# Rear lid electric assist not working



## KABJET (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm having problems with the rear luggage cover warning always coming on and then being unable to open or close the top. I've narrowed it down to when the electric close assist doesn't function which I believe latches the two side hook/latches. It's there a sensor to sense the lid closing or another problem that anyone might know causing this? 

Sent from my Lenovo K910L using Tapatalk


----------



## KABJET (Jun 27, 2015)

KABJET said:


> I'm having problems with the rear luggage cover warning always coming on and then being unable to open or close the top. I've narrowed it down to when the electric close assist doesn't function which I believe latches the two side hook/latches. It's there a sensor to sense the lid closing or another problem that anyone might know causing this?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K910L using Tapatalk


Dealer resolved by replacing rear trunk latch. Good so far...


----------



## vdubbya (Feb 19, 2003)

KABJET said:


> Dealer resolved by replacing rear trunk latch. Good so far...


I just started experiencing the same issue this week...expensive?


----------



## KABJET (Jun 27, 2015)

vdubbya said:


> I just started experiencing the same issue this week...expensive?


Still good so far... I think the part was about 125 and labor.

Sent from my Lenovo K910L using Tapatalk


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

The rear luggage cover has a metal clip on the drivers side, if that pops off (and it flies all over the trunk when it does so look around, pop it back in and your message may go away;-)


----------

